# Huge Rubik cube-shaped museum will be built in Budapest



## Nestor (Apr 7, 2012)

I tried searching the forums for these news without any success, so my apologies if the post has been posted before or it is misplaced.

Basically, they are going to build a huge Rubik's cube museum 

link


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 7, 2012)

That's only the coolest thing ever. Not a big deal.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2012)

Oo, looks cool. I hope they actually get something like this built and don't back down from the (admittedly ambitious) design.


----------



## Weston (Apr 7, 2012)

Huge Rubik's museum? What kind of stuff could there possible be to fill a huge museum?


----------



## Jostle (Apr 7, 2012)

Huge cubes.


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Apr 7, 2012)

The building will be a museum for hungarian inventions.Here is a picture:


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Surely you're a week late 

On reading further though it does look as though it will happen, but the chances of it looking like the two designs above are slim I imagine- shame.

I'm guessing these are artist's impressions.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure it'll be cool. But the Hungarians couldn't have invented THAT much stuff...


----------



## tuber (Apr 9, 2012)

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO coooooooooool:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## onlyleftname (Apr 9, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Sure it'll be cool. But the Hungarians couldn't have invented THAT much stuff...





Spoiler



Absolute geometry
Active matrix
ArchiCAD
Ballpoint pen
Blow forward
Imre Bródy
Carburetor
Coach (carriage)
Cristobal (carbine)
Cross-flow turbine
Dynamo
Eötvös effect
FÉG 37M Pistol
Flow (psychology)
Frommer Stop
Gömböc
Holography
Janko keyboard
Jendrassik Cs-1
Kalman filter
Kovats retention index
Match
Nuclear chain reaction
Petzval lens
Rubik's 360
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Domino
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's Magic: Master Edition
Rubik's Snake
Rubik's Triamid
Segner wheel
Sziklai pair
Tajchy
Telephone exchange
Transformer
Tungsram
Turboprop
The Turk
Wolfgang von Kempelen's Speaking Machine


Yeah, to name a few.


----------



## jonlin (Apr 15, 2012)

A few?
Houston, we need a bigger building.


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2012)

Venue for Worlds 2017 gogogo


----------

